# Funky Butterfly...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Had some more fun...:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

kaleidoscopic ... nice !! I like the idea and I actually found it funny , Sorry I smiled almost laughed .. brilliant .. if it touches the emotions (whichever one) then it's a winner ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Go ahead and laugh! The second one looks like little Space Aliens to me. I had to laugh, my Son looked at it and asked "Where did you find that bug?" I tried not to laugh too hard. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The 1st is beautiful, but the 2nd is stunning! I really do love that one - Best blown up to approx 3'-4' diameter and hung on a plain-coloured wall ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Try using them for plates ... or drink mats / coasters


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> The 1st is beautiful, but the 2nd is stunning! I really do love that one - Best blown up to approx 3'-4' diameter and hung on a plain-coloured wall ray:


Thanks, I was thinking of printing that one out!



Done_Fishin said:


> Try using them for plates ... or drink mats / coasters


What a cool idea! Thanks!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Would be awesome plates, for sure!

At least yer having fun with the editing programs!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking at it again (and a bit of cropping), it wouldn't really take much altering (just a few struts to hold the inside 2 crosses) to have a design for a totally uniquely stunning stained-glass window...


Imagine the out-of-focus green, white and grey background in the 'outer-half' as a garden & path....











That'd make the neighbours eyes bug out :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, your crop really helped! Thanks so much!!


----------



## aliza.wine (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool, its beautiful and i like the first photo.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------

